

Downloading the Internet with a single machine - hamax
http://www.zemanta.com/fruitblog/downloading-the-internet-with-a-single-machine/

======
aw3c2
Linkbait, this is "just" about following 600k RSS (and I guess Atom) feeds.

~~~
_pferreir_
Yeah, and it doesn't seem that interesting of an article either.

------
drharris
That's paradoxical anyway; once the computer is connected to the Internet,
it's part of it. Maybe once we get quantum storage this would be possible, but
current offerings do not allow downloads to infinitely recurse.

